
A Rotating Detonation Engine Would Revolutionize Rocket Launches - koch
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a31000649/rotating-detonation-engine/
======
koch
Principal researcher's brother here, but if there's enough interest I could
get him to show up :) He enjoys talking about the math. PR-E paper[1] and
240000fps video of engine ignition and wave formation[2]

[1]
[https://journals.aps.org/pre/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevE.101.0...](https://journals.aps.org/pre/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevE.101.013106)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXSsd7uXjt8&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXSsd7uXjt8&feature=youtu.be)

